# Here we go .....again



## killswitch (Jan 25, 2017)

Three weeks into the new year and the bull continues.

http://safmc.net/regulatory-notices/1252017-noaa-fisheries-fb17-004-atlcobia/


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 27, 2017)

Yup. Looking for red snapper to be next on the chopping block.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 28, 2017)

The thing that gets me is they are still legal in FL.   

"Atlantic migratory group cobia"... they Migrate here from FL and i bet more are caught off FL then off GA.  

You want to do the right thing and follow the rules but Bull Jive like this makes it hard


----------



## sea trout (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice fish Captain!! I'll take a Budlight!!!!


----------



## lowroller1 (Jan 29, 2017)

The more government takes responsibility for the success of businesses, the more they will take FROM recreational fishermen and give TO businesses. I think that it's unbelievable that cobia, red snapper etc are sold in grocery stores, fish markets and even on menus in restaurants, but they're too scarce for recreational fishermen to catch them and take them home for dinner. 

It's my perception that it's not going to get better in the near future, but instead, much, much worse for recreational fishermen.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jan 31, 2017)

Per Agenda 2030 it will definitely get worse for the recreational fisherman as corporations and governments take over all available land/water resources and push the population into their "stack and pack" cities.  This is Sun Tsu's "fourth generation warfare" being implemented on a global scale.  It's an exclusive club and we ain't in it.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr. President....another regulation mess to fix.  Pretty soon all we'll be fishing for is hardheads.


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 2, 2017)

I really feel sorry for local guides who keep getting the long shaft by the regulations that destroys their ability earn a living and support a family..


----------

